# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Lovebird ή Budgie?

## Efthimis98

Οπως διαβασατε και στο τιτλο ειμαι αναμεσα σε αυτα τα δυο μικροσωμα ειδη παπαγαλων.
Εχω διαβασει παρα πολλες  πληροφοριες σχετικα με τα Lovebirds και Budgie.Εχω διαβασει για την διατροφη,τηνδιαμονη,την εκπαιδευση,τις αναπαραγωγες (στο μακρινο μελλον).
Θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας στο να μου προτεινεται ενα απο αυτα τα δυο ειδη παπαγαλων.


Εδω ειναι ενα συντομο κειμενο του χαρακτηρα μου.


Οπως σας εχω ξανα πει ειμαι 13 χρονων απο την Θεσσαλονικη.Ειμαι υπευθυνος σχετικα με διαφορα πραγματα οπου οι καθηγητες μας ρωτανε αν μπορουμαι να κανουμαι γι' αυτους. (Δηλαδι να προσεχουμαι για λιγο την ταξη οσο θα λοιπουν και διαφορα τετοια)-(κι αν παλι δεν θελω να κανω κατι που μου ζητανε ντρεπομαι να πω ''οχι'',αρα ειμαι και λιγο εως αρκετα ντροπαλος.).Επισης,ειμαι ευγενικος και οταν κατι κανωλαθος σηταω αμεσος συγγνωμη.Καποιες φορες ομως οταν βιαζομαι μπορει να ακουστω και καπως αγενες.Τελος παντον,μου αρεσει να περναω πολλες ωρες με διαφορα ζωα απο ψαρια (τα κοιταω) μεχρι και αγρια ζωα (αλλα που μπορουν να ειναι οικοσιτα π.χ. νυφιτσα,αλεπου,ελαφι κ.α.).Ειμαι αρκετα φιλικος και παιχνιδιαρης.Ειμαι δραστηριος (δεν κοιμαμαι σχεδον ποτε τα μεσημερια).Κοιμαμαι σχετικα αργουτσικα (10-11 το βραδυ) και ξυπναω νωρις το πρωι (απο 7 μεχρι 9:30). 

                                    Αυτο ειναι καπως σαν ''βιογραφικο''.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερον για τις απαντησεις σας... :Happy: 

ΥΓ: Μου αρεσουν οι παπαγαλοι με εντονα χρωματα και με ριγες,επισης θα ηθελα να ειναι ευκολα εκπαιδευσιμος. 

Φιλικα,
   Ευθυμης

----------


## vas

ευθυμη,οι περισσότεροι λένε οτι τα budgie ειναι καλύτερα για αρχάριους

----------


## vas

ευθυμη,οι περισσότεροι λένε οτι τα budgie ειναι καλύτερα για αρχάριους
εγω αρχισα απο lovebird(εξημερωμενο) και δε συναντησα καποιο προβλημα..τα lovebird ομως εχει υπ' οψη σου οτι ειναι πιο τσαμπουκαδες και ξεροκεφαλα απο τα budgie,το ποσο ευκολα θα το εξημερωσεις εξαρταται απο την προσωπικοτητα του παπαγαλου σου,παντως εγω θα σου προτεινα να παρεις ενα εξημερωμενο,καλυτερα για σενα  :winky:  *νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ενα εκτροφειο στη θεσσαλονικη ..
εγω ψηφίζω lovebird  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Windsa

Ki τα 2 ειναι μια χαρα για αρχάριους.....εμενα απλα μου αρεσουν περισοτερα τα  Budgie.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας....θα μπορουσες σε παρακαλω να μου πεις ενα εκτροφειο? (και με τα δυο ειδη αν μπορεις) Μεσο π.μ σε παρακαλω....  :Happy: 

ΥΓ : Κι εγω Budgie  θελω πιο πολυ.Μου αρεσουν τα χρωματα τους..(οχι οτι τα λαβ ειναι ασχημα) αλλα και η φωνη τους τρελενομαι για τις φωνες τους!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

Κι εγω προτεινω budgy διοτι τα lovebirds ειναι πολυ φασαριοζικα με πολυ δυνατες φωνουλες!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Εγω εχω  κ απο τα 2 ειδη. Βεβαια το μπατζυ τωρα το πηρα αλλα στο περελθον ειχα  πολλα μπατζυ οπως k lovebirds. ψηφιζω μπατζυ γιατι ειναι πιο ευκολα σαν χαρακτηρες κ αν παρεις ενα ηρεμο η ενα μικρο σε ηλικεια κ το εξημερωσεις, θα εχεις ενα καταπληκτικο παπαγαλο. Σε καμια περιπτωση να μη παρεις απο πετσοπ μπατζυ γιατι ειναι πουλια που τα κακομεταχειριζωντε ολοι στα πετσοπ κ δε νομιζω να βρεις καποιο υγιες πουλακι κ μικρο σε ηλικεια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω πολυ......μηπως ξερεις κανενακαλο εκτροφειο στην θεσσαλονικη?Με σχετικα καλες τιμες....και που κοιμενονται οι τιμες τον μπατζυ που ειναι ταισμαινει στο χερι και που των μικρων ηλικιων?

----------


## zack27

το θεμα ειναι τι σαρεσει και εσενα !!!!ο καθενας εχει δικια του γνωμη και αποψη!!!προσωπικα μαρεσουν και τα 2!!!προσφτα απεκτησα 2 lovebird και ειναι απιστευτα!!!καλη επιτυχια στην επιλογη σου!!!ενημερωτικα απο οτι γνωριζω καλο ειναι τα lovebird να τα εχεις ζευγαρακι!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και εγω ψηφιζω lovebird με 1000.

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΙ κλοουν!!!! Μεγαλοι παπαγαλοι σε μικρη συσκευασια!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια..ομως τα Lovebird ειναι πολυ φωνακλαδες...αυτο ειναι το μονο που δεν μου αρεσει...  :sad: 


*ΠΑΝΤΟΣ εΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Eγώ που έχω lovebird δεν με ενοχλει από θέμα φασαρίας,ούτε κάνει υπερβολική θα έλεγα.
Αλλά εγώ σου προτείνω ακόμα καλύτερα cockatiel.

----------


## demis

Ναι κα ιτα δικα μου που εχω 2 δεν κανουν καθολου φασαρια, αλλα ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα οπως λεμε παντα!!! Ωραια κ τα κοκατιλο παιδια αλλα ας μπει κ κανενα αλλο πουλι στο φορουμ>>>!!!  ::   σε λιγο το φορουμ θα πρεπει να λεγεται τσουλουφι club με τοσα κοκατιλ!!!  ::   :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην με μαλωσετε αλλα αποφασισα να παρω ενα Cockatiel.Η μαμα μου δεν θελει μεγαλυτερο παπαγαλο....και ετσι αφου μου αρεσουν οι cockatiel απφασισα κοκατιλ.Σε δυο με τρεις  εβδομαδες θα τον παρω....  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

παρε καλυτερα μπατζι...
αν πραγματικα εχεις χρονο παρε αγαπουλινι...
εγω ενα σου λεω που εχω χρονια μπατζι...
ειναι περιεργα πουλια και μπορει να ξαφνιαστεις απο τις αντιδρασεις του..

----------


## zack27

Να παρεις οτι πραγματικα σου αρεσει αλλα να μπορεις να αντεπεξελθεις και σε αυτο!!!το κοκατιλ το θεωρω πολυ καλη επιλογη!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κι εγω σημερα που πηγα σε ενα pet shop βρηκα ενα cockatiel μεταλαξη ασπρη 40 ευρω και ενα γκρι με 35...επισης ειχε δυο περλε με 40...λεω να παρω το γκρι με σπρους λεκεδες σε διαφορα σημεια (αρσενικο) αλλα μου αρεσε και το αρπρο.Το απρο και το γκρι ηταν τα πιο ζωιρα.Επισης ειχε ολα τα ειδη παπαγαλων...των περισσοτερων.Τα πουλια ητανε προσεγμενα και καθρισμενα....ολα ηταν ζωιρα...πετουσαν και σκαρφαλωναν!!!!!Βρηκα επισης και ενα πολυ καλο κλουβι στα 34 ευρω και με το εκπτωτικο κουπωνι βγαινει περιπου 29 με 30.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Το ενα ηταν ετσι (αλλα με λιγο περισσοτερο αρπρο)-(αυτο που μου αρεσει.)



Και το αλλο:

----------


## zack27

Αν δε το εχεις κανει ηδη διαβασε αυτο...
* Παπαγαλοι cockatiel.*



Απο οπου παρεις να προσεξεις να ειναι σε καλη κατασταση τα κλουβια που εχει τα πουλια , να μην ειναι βρωμικα.Επισης να δεις τη συμπεριφορα των πουλιων , ειναι ζωηρα?το φτερωμα τους ειναι καλο?τους λειπουν φτερα?μηπως καθονται φουσκωμενα η νυσταγμενα??αυτα που σου λεω να τα δεις ωστε να αποφυγεις να απρεις καποιο αρρωστο πουλακι!!!επισης αν εχουν δαχτυλιδι στο ποδαρακι τους γραφει πανω χρονολογια γεννησης για να ξερεις τι ηλικιας ειναι το πουλακι που παιρνεις!!!καλη επιτυχια στην επιλογη σου!!!

----------


## zack27

τα πρωτα ειναι λογικα η φυσικη μεταλλαξη!!και το δευτερο ειναι λουτινο!!!φυλο στο λουτινακι δυσκολα θα ξεχωρισεις!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω,το cockatiel ητανε σε αριστη κατασταση και γενικα ολα τα πουλια......  :Happy:

----------

